# my dog keeps snapping at strangers and friends



## mollycocker (Dec 27, 2013)

:confused1:Hi. I need advice please. Our 16 month old cocker (bitch) has started snapping/leaping at people that approach her. I can honestly say she didn't do this before she was spayed at 6 months old. not sure if this is a coincidence or a reason. she has stayed at friends houses and let people pet her in the street, now she wont even let friends pet her. she isn't like it with men. mainly children that approach her and recently women. she doesn't approach them. she doesn't growl or bark. she is happy minding her own business. but if someone goes up to her and try's to stroke her, she yelps and leaps up at their faces. I haven't seen her show her teeth, the yelp is frightening enough. I tell her no and move her to another room. then I don't fuss her for a while. but I don't know where this behaviour has come from and I don't know how to stop it. I cant walk her to school in case any one wants to pet her. It isn't with everyone but I cant be too careful now. has anyone else experienced this? is it her age? I'm not sure if its jealousy or she just doesn't want people to touch her. please help. thanks x :confused1:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mollycocker said:


> :confused1:Hi. I need advice please. Our 16 month old cocker (bitch) has started snapping/leaping at people that approach her. I can honestly say she didn't do this before she was spayed at 6 months old. not sure if this is a coincidence or a reason. she has stayed at friends houses and let people pet her in the street, now she wont even let friends pet her. she isn't like it with men. mainly children that approach her and recently women. she doesn't approach them. she doesn't growl or bark. she is happy minding her own business. but if someone goes up to her and try's to stroke her, she yelps and leaps up at their faces. I haven't seen her show her teeth, the yelp is frightening enough. I tell her no and move her to another room. then I don't fuss her for a while. but I don't know where this behaviour has come from and I don't know how to stop it. I cant walk her to school in case any one wants to pet her. It isn't with everyone but I cant be too careful now. has anyone else experienced this? is it her age? I'm not sure if its jealousy or she just doesn't want people to touch her. please help. thanks x :confused1:


Do you mean this has been going on for 10 months ever since she was spayed?

Have you taken her to the vet to check she has no underllying medical condition which might mean she is in pain; are her ears ok (common problem in spanners) and is her eyesight ok?

Please have these ruled out first and in the meantime just prevent people from touching her I do not like being touched by strangers myself..........


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Your dog is not being "naughty". She's signalling, in the only way she knows how, that she is very uncomfortable with people approaching and petting her.

You need to rule out physical causes first with a vet trip. And then you need to protect your dog from random people getting in her personal space when she is minding her own business.

You can work with her to help her become happier with people petting her - it will take time and commitment and is probably best done under the guidance of a qualified behaviourist.

But definitely rule out physical problems first, she may be in pain!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Dogs do not suddenly start snapping for no reason.

Snapping is her way of telling you to leave her alone. Be gentle with her and look at why she is snapping at the time.

Medical check up will help rule out pain. Pain can cause sudden changes in character



> but if someone goes up to her and try's to stroke her, she yelps and leaps up at their faces.


If a stranger approached you would you be happy for them to pat your head???

If my dog was not happy being touched I would be explaining to people not to.


----------



## mollycocker (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. no she hasn't been like this for 10 months. just that I cant say I noticed it before she was spayed. 
within the ten months after being spayed she has done this about 5 times to people, and quite a lot to dogs around the park who have tried to take her ball or who have invaded her space.
the 1st time to the vet who administered an injection after being spayed. I thought nothing of that as she was in pain.
the 2nd time to a boy that came round to play, he went to stroke her and I saw her jump up at him and yelp. it startled me as I thought he had trodden on her tail. he hadn't. this was about 3 months after being spayed. then 3 weeks ago, a girl tried to stroke her whilst she was lying by me. as soon as she reached out, molly yelped and leant forward to her hand. I didn't see any teeth. then xmas night my sister and niece (both adults) came in to the kitchen and went to stroke her. again she yelped and jumped up at my niece. my sister knelt down to her and talked nicely to her asking her what was wrong. she let my sister stroke her for a second, then again yelped and jumped up to her face. my sister stood there and tried again 10 mins after, molly then stayed by her all night!! she allows me, my husband and my two sons age 5 and 8 to play with her etc and she's fine. she doesn't seem to have hearing problems. and I comb and touch where she was spayed, she doesn't flinch.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like she is happy to be left alone, and I would honour her request.

She is not a toy if she wants to interact leave it to HER to approach others if she is minding her own business then anyone who is rude and enters her space will be told off.

Nothing wrong in that.

Protect your dog and you will protect others.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Sounds like she is happy to be left alone, and I would honour her request.
> 
> She is not a toy if she wants to interact leave it to HER to approach others if she is minding her own business then anyone who is rude and enters her space will be told off.
> 
> ...


Ya know...I find myself in a peculiar position.

On the one hand, I fundamentally agree with what you said. Completely. In theory, anyhow.

But on the other hand, it doesn't sit comfortably either. Theory and practice are very different things. A young dog (air) snapping at hither and dither isn't a good thing. And likely a headache and worry to own, most of all for a young mum whose kids likely have friends and playmates and, and. It's often hard enough to tell adults "I'm sorry, but my dog doesn't like being touched" and them heeding this information, but with young children? Highly likely they will hear it...but then forget. Be that deliberatly or unintentionally.

A family dog shouldn't be so flighty that they can't withstand a quick pet without snapping or yelping or whatnot. IMO, it is an issue which needs addressing without delay.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> A family dog shouldn't be so flighty that they can't withstand a quick pet without snapping or yelping or whatnot. IMO, it is an issue which needs addressing without delay.


Ya know, if you read my first post, I think you will find I said the self same thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Ya know...I find myself in a peculiar position.
> 
> On the one hand, I fundamentally agree with what you said. Completely. In theory, anyhow.
> 
> ...


I dont think for a minute anyone is saying this doesnt need addressing, hence the recommendation for a vet check to rule out physical reasons. Just that in the meantime, if the dog doesnt care to be touched by strangers, dont push it on her.

If the vet check turns out that there is no physical reason for the dog to dislike being touched, there are many desensitization and counter conditioning techniques to pull from as well as teaching the dog better coping skills and to better trust her humans. Part of building that trust starts with letting the dog know her signals will be heeded - hence the recommendation to leave the dog alone when she indicates discomfort with being approached/touched by strangers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Ya know...I find myself in a peculiar position.
> 
> On the one hand, I fundamentally agree with what you said. Completely. In theory, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Fido is not a toy and children MUST respect a dogs space their is no question in that. The earlier they learn respect Fido needs his own space the better not all dogs appreciate being petted as long as Mollycocker is sensible and provides a safe area for her dog then visiting children will not be a problem.

This is a very good read I don't know if you missed it yesterday 
Stop Caring What Others Think and Stand Up for Your Dogs | notes from a dog walker

In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Prowl said:


> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


How on earth is a nervous dog easier to live with than a dog with steady nerves???


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

It's all been said really - vet check and then see a behaviourist. In the meantime though you could get her a fluro vest with "Please don't touch me" (or similar) on so you can feel more comfortable taking her out. Maybe muzzle train her too.

Good luck


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


Could you please explain how it is easier to live with a nervous dog than A N Other?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Prowl said:


> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


Easier than what?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

mollycocker said:


> but if someone goes up to her and try's to stroke her, she yelps and leaps up at their faces. I haven't seen her show her teeth, the yelp is frightening enough. I tell her no and move her to another room.


This sounds similar to what my dog does, he doesn't snap nut if people approach him he will lunge at them growling and snarling. The link Prowl posted has some good advice, it took me a while to stop worrying about what other people thought if me and to stand up for my dog, but I owe it to him not to put him in situations where h us made to feel so uncomfortable that he has to resort to this behaviour.

I would strongly echo the advice of getting your dog checked by a vet to rule out any physical cause, and then ask for a referral to a good behaviourist, to help you work out what is triggering this behaviour and how to manage it.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Ya know, if you read my first post, I think you will find I said the self same thing.


Caramba! So you did! Slapdash, late-night reading on my part. Ack...


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Fido is not a toy and children MUST respect a dogs space their is no question in that. The earlier they learn respect Fido needs his own space the better not all dogs appreciate being petted as long as Mollycocker is sensible and provides a safe area for her dog then visiting children will not be a problem.
> 
> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


No, dogs aren't toys.

It is, however, debatable that a quick pet would reduce it to such.

Either way, it is a moot point when children are involved. Nobody can reasonably expect a young child to grasp the implications of stroking a dog without expressed permission.

Yes, the parents SHOULD be vigilant and cautious, and often are, but if they aren't, the argument "your toddler/you should have asked" isn't going to get the dog owner all that far. It is what it is, I don't particularly like it, but peoples rights not to be bitten outrank dogs rights to "space". Always.

Not sure what you mean that nervous dogs are easier to live with. My interpretation of it is that due to their disposition their reactions are at least more predictable than an otherwise steady dog?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowl said:


> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


Eh? I have one anxious dog and one "steady" dog and I can tell you that living with and going out and about with Rudi is an awful lot easier and relaxing than with Kilo. Not that I don't love Kilo, I do so as much as Rudi - but he certainly isn't easy!!!

ETA: Or do you mean the nervous dog who cowers quietly in the corner? I am guessing that they are easier to live with for the human in terms of their behaviour - but the poor dog is suffering.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with other posters to get her checked by the vet.

is there a possibility she had a rough time at the vets. However I am sure your vet would have informed you.

My lad Duke had to have a surgical procedure. The staff tried to muzzle him, he made a real mess of his face, his eye needed attention under GA. We received a call from the vets informing us of his injuries. His face was a mess and badly swollen. Fortunately the damage to his eye was superficial (although thinking about it he does appear to have flare ups every now and then).

Just wondered if this type of thing could be a possibility obviously not to the extent of Duke's experience.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Prowl said:


> In some ways a nervous dog is easier to live with.


Having lived with an extremely nervous dog before my confident well adjusted lad I have now I can say with certainty that my nervous boy was 100x harder to live with at all times than my current dog - so much of my life was taken up with trying to make sure he felt safe enough to get enjoyment out of life and help him cope with his fears.

I agree that the OP needs to keep her dog at a distance she feels safe and to take heed of any warning signals that the dog is not happy. It may be that with some work she can learn to be happier and more relaxed around people but in the meantime it has to be kept to what she can cope with or it only makes matters worse.


----------



## Duck toller (Sep 17, 2013)

My female dog isn,t keen on strangers touching her, so I don,t let them.

If I,m walking her down the road and I see children I cross the road, or if I can,t get away I just say don,t touch the dog.


----------

